# HELP - Some DVR's disappearing form Genie Go



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I have an HR44 (basement), 2 HR24's (bedroom & guest room) and a GenieGo. Internet is connected via Ethernet in the HR44. The GenieGo is connected to the router via Ehternet. Since getting replacement equipment and the GenieGo about a month ago, I haven't had any problems.

Today, when I came home from work, I tried using my iPad with my GenieGo I only saw programs from the guest room HR24 (all 3 DVR's show up in the GenieGO Playlist manager, all 3 DVR have external device sharing enabled and show as being connected to the Internet). I tried resetting the GenieGo, and lost the guest room HR24. I reset all 3 DVR's and the GenieGo and got everything back for a little while. When I checked 15 minutes later, I was back to just the bedroom HR24 on the GenieGO. One time, hiding and then enabling the other two DVR's from the iPad made the missing DVR's show up. But they disappeared again.

A little while ago, I rebooted my router and the bedroom HR24 came back. I then tried doing a full reset on my router, with the same results.

I'm going on vacation starting Friday afternoon and really want to be able to access all 3 DVR's for remote streaming. So, I need to get this fixed ASAP. Does anyone have any suggestions for me to try.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Most important is that the Ethernet cable to the HR44 and the Ethernet cable from the GenieGO box both go to the same router without any switches or repeaters in between. GG is very touchy about such things.

Also confirm that in the HR44 the wireless is not connecting. The Ethernet should disable the wireless but I've seen both alive at the same time. You can confirm this by going into menu/settings/info/more system info (lower right) and scroll down to see how you are connected.

And when you reset the GenieGO box, do a 30 sec reset. It won't hurt any content but it causes it to search out all DVR's again.
Rebooting each DVR via the Menu/Reset (not red button) will also help re-establish connections.

I've seen what you are describing and the above reboot/reset steps usually cure it. Sometimes you have to wait 10 mins after all resets for things to see each other.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. The GenieGo was connected through a switch. I moved it directly to the router. No changes (yet). I have also rebooted the HR44 and then the GenieGO. It's been about 15 minutes since the GenieGO has rebooted. I'm still not seeing the HR44 on the GG.

The HR44 is detinitely connected via Ethernet. The more info screen show "Not Configured" next to Wireless. Ethernet show "Connected" and MoCA Network shows "Coax Connected". The GenieGo still shows all 3 DVR's in the DVR Playlist Manager.

Earlier, I tried re-installing the GenieGO app on my iPad, with no improvement (at the expense of losing the recordings that I had already downloaded). The shows that I want to watch on the plane on Friday are all on the guest room DVR. So, I'm going to let them encode and download overnight. So, I'm not going to do anything else tonight. I'm planning on streaming the Michigan/Penn State game on Saturday night. Initially, it was set to record on the Genie. Given this problem, I set all 3 DVR's up to record the game. So, as long as I'm able to access 1 of my DVR's, We'll be able to watch the game.

However, I need to be able to figure this out for the long run,


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

This morning, I restarted all 3 DVR's via menu restart. The GenieGO still doesn't display recordings from the HR44, although it continues to "see" the HR44 in the Playlist manager.

Just to answer a question that I would ask if I were reading this... Yes, I have "regular" recordings on the HR44 that aren't VOD, PPV, Sunday Ticket, etc...

I'll try another 30 second reset of the GG tonight. But, any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Reboot CCK


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't have a CCK. My HR44 is hardwired via Ethernet. So, every time that I restart the HR44, I'm also rebooting the CCK.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you checked with DTV to see if they have any ideas?

For me, they said it was not set up properly on my account (on their end).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't. I figured that people here know far more than the average person at DirecTV does. This has been working properly for about a month now. The problem just started last night. I'd be shocked if this were a DirecTV setup issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Is there any reason to think that cycling the power on my SWM16 could help me? The Genie is on one leg of the SWM and the two DVR's that I'm having a problem with are on the other side of the SWM (although, at first, the GG wasn't seeing one of the HR24's either).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can, test your multiple recordings / OOH before you leave. Or don't record it on the 44 until it solidly shows up. GG doesn't show multiples of the same show and you don't know which DVR is showing up. 

And it may be worth checking that your 44 is the primary receiver on your account. That could have changed for some reason.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks. I'll cancel the recording of the game on the HR44. I assume that the primary receiver is the one that's listed first if I look at "my equipment" on DirecTV's site. If so, no it's not the first one listed. They are listed Guest room (HR24), basement (HR44), bedroom (HR24). I don't believe that it's ever been listed first. What impact would that have on the GG.

On the GG, however, the basement (HR44) shows up first in the DVR Playlist Manager (basement, guest room, bedroom).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I just called DirecTV who told me that my Genie was NOT my primary receiver. The CSR modified my account to make the Genie primary. So, far, this hasn't done anything. However, I am currently at my office, connected via OOH. She suggested that it might be necessary to actually be on my home network in order for this to take effect on my iPad. I don't know that I buy that. But I'm still planning on doing a 30 second reset on the GG when I get home this evening. Maybe that, along with resetting the HR44 as primary will take care of it.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I thought that I had it going. But I don't. Since this morning, I restarted all 3 DVR's, refreshed the HR44, had DirecTV move the HR44 to the Primary receiver. Then when I got home, I reset the GenieGO. After the GG rebooted, I had everything back. Then, 1/2 hour later, when I tried to stream a program from the HR44, I got the DVR busy message. After shutting off the GG app, and reopening it (going through the signing on, finding the GG, etc...), the app only showed programs from the two HR24's.

Then, just because I didnt' know what else to try, I powered off the SWM for 30 seconds and then reset the GG again. The same thing happened. All 3 DVR's appeared in the playlist for a little while, I could play a program from the HR44 and then when I tried again 15 minutes later, I got the same DVR busy messsage.

Oh yeah. I also tried reinstalling my old wired CCK and disconnecting the Ethernet from the HR44. Same result.

I think I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I wonder if my problem could be related to the new x744 software update that I received at 3:48 yesterday morning. It's the only thing that changed from the time that the HR44 worked on the GG and when it stopped working.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Same issue here on a HR34 that was fine until x744 this morning.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

A 30 second reset of GG fixed my issue. Spoke too soon, after exiting and going back in the HR34 is not there.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

GAM said:


> A 30 second reset of GG fixed my issue. Spoke too soon, after exiting and going back in the HR34 is not there.


Same with me. Since day 1, the 30 second reset works for a few minutes and then the programs from the HR44 go away again. I know that Litzdog, who has reported the same problem in another thread has an Actiontec router (as do I). What type of router do you have?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Linksys EA6500


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

same here - GG2 will not see the HR44 - sees my HR24s. Just started happening after the recent app update


----------

